# looking for mini breeder in MN, ND, SD, WI



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a reputable miniature poodle breeder in Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana, or Wisconsin. I live in Fargo Nd. I'd rather not ship a dog and would be willing to drive several hours instead. I would love to have a male puppy or a young adult rehome/rescue 1-2 years old. I would prefer apricot, red, silver/beige, cafe au lait. More than anything I would like to see his eyes. I recently lost my 16 yr old Sam..he was a large toy, very big boned and stocky, he never barked because he didn't have to..he told me everything I needed to know with his beautiful, expressive eyes. He loved everyone but saved his best for me. He was gentle, laid back and confident--almost regal. He was also extremely intelligent. I would like a poodle just like Sam. I have contacted the PCA in my area and in MN. I have emailed the contacts they've given me and so far I haven't found him. If someone could point me in the right direction, I would be grateful. He was the grandson of a legendary poodle..Credit River's Led Zepplyn in Minnesota. I haven't been able to find any descendents of his but I know there must be some. I know that people here must know lots of other great lines too. I'd love to hear what your recommendations are.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

MN:

Miniature Poodles - Amity Valley Kennels
Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN

WI:
Red Star Kennel - The Miniature Poodle


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I got my mini here:

Allure poodles welcome

The do blacks and whites only


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

I purchased my blue mini from Horizon Poodles in Minnesota: Litters/Puppies | Horizon Poodles

I know she has two litters on the ground now, both are from bitches she co-owns. The first bunch are all black: two boys and two girls. The dam produced my boy and are sired by Leslie Newing's dog out of NY. You said you preferred lighter coat colors so you could see their eyes so that's probably not for you. The second litter has a cream boy is that's a color you'd consider. The breeder does all the health testing you'd want to see done and operates on a small scale and typically shows her own dogs to finish.

There's also Refinne Poodles. Refinne Poodles ~ Litters, Adults, Puppies I don't see that they have any right now but you might want to keep them on your list to check out later. 

Someone already mentioned Amity as a possible source for your new pup. Anne from Amity directed me to my dog's breeder. Don't hold me to this but I think most in your Division (geographical area) tend to favor whites, blacks and silvers so you might have to broaden your scope of search to other areas to get the color you're looking for. That's what I had to do as you can see I'm in Georgia and my guy is from Minnesota. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

Thank you Altflier. I have been working with Anne at Amity. She has a couple of male pups that she thinks will be lighter in color. I have not looked at Horizon yet. There doesn't seem to be any red or apricot minis in my area..a few toys toys, but no minis. Anne from Amity is a nice gal isn't she? I did check Safranne Kennels in Winona MN and they look like nice dogs too. Her website says $2500 for a puppy and I can't afford that much. And the guy from Red Star said to check with Amity as he has taken a break from breeding minis. He has some other breeds he's working with. There is a gal on my poodle group who has wonderful red toys if I were to go smaller. Her name is Maureen with Windair Kennel in Illinois. I have always had toys and would like to have a mini this time.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree, Annie was exceptionally kind to me and willing to personally call Horizon as well as Refinne who in turn both contacted me to see if they had anything that would fit my needs/desires in a companion for my toy boy, Alex. (Micah's my first mini as like you I've always exclusively owned toys.) Unfortunately I don't have any personal experience with breeders in your area other than those three. 

Also if you're interested you could check upcoming AKC Conformation Events within a reasonable distance you're willing to travel and that would be a wonderful way to expand your search further out. I'll give you the link if someone hasn't already done so: American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search

Once on that page, just move your cursor over to the box labeled "Select Breed", a scroll down menu of them appear and you can enter the letter "m" and then click on miniature poodles. Move over to the map, clip on all states you want a display of upcoming conformation events--up to a max of 10--and then hit hit search. I did a query and North Dakota doesn't have any shows until August. However there are ones in neighboring states such as Montana, Wyoming, Wisconsin and Minnesota over the next couple of months. I know you're not looking for a show prospect but not every pup is slated for that in a litter so it would be another way to get a glimpse of what's out there and network with more breeders.

I paid $1800 for Micah since she was offering him up as a obedience/performance dog because there wasn't a show home available. We later came to the conclusion that we'd both like to explore how he do in the ring and voila here we are. 

I know it's tough to navigate your way through this but be patient and the right pup will become available.

Let me know if I can help any further. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

Atflier, did you get your Micah from Horizon then? I have not called them yet.


----------



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

Atflier, please disregard that previous post asking if you bought your Micah from Horizon. I forgot that you had mentioned you had. My head is spinning from all of the breeders and rescue places.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Sent you a PM in response to yours, sorry I haven't been online to see this or your note. I know we're having trouble with messages so let me know through this thread if you don't get it. Okay? Hang in there...the puppy quest is never as easy as we'd like it to be!


----------

